# Digitrax DCS 210+ Help Wanted



## Hotrackguy (May 11, 2018)

I finally got all of my track laid. I got it mostly wired. I received my EVOX Evolution Express Advanced 5A/8A Starter Set in the mail and plugged everything in. I followed the quick start guide and after a few hiccups I had a train rolling! Finally, after so long, it happened! I was so excited, but sadly it was short lived. 

I just wanted to change the number on the screen to the number on my engine! That's all. I only have one engine. I thought it would be easy. I read the manual. I read it again. And again, and again... it's like trying to decipher Hieroglyphics and I can't understand the menu system on the DT602. 

Now, I have a paperweight. The engine will not move, no matter what number I try to call up on the screen. 0, 3, 5048. I've tried everything. I tried resetting the engine back to factory specs. Doesn't seem to work. I tried programming on the Mainline and then tried on a temporary Programming track, but neither seemed to work.

I searched YouTube, but all I could find were people adding the DT602 to their already set up setup. Their engines were already assigned addresses. The Digitrax website was of no help, it just referred me to the manual.

I consider myself a smart man (I've built several Lego sets), but after 3 days of messing with this, I'm exhausted. I need help.

If there is anyone out there who can provide a very simple, step-by-step procedure to reset my engine to factory specs (setting CV8 to 8 is a master reset, according to my engine manual) and then to assign the number 5048 to it, I would be so appreciative. Ideally this can be done on the Mainline, but if not I have a temporary Programming track set up ready to go. Also, if anyone knows how to keep the DT602's screen on all the time (or at least for as long as possible) I'd love to tweak that setting too.

I don't need to run two or more engines together as one (consisting, I think it's called) but I will be adding a few more engines to my plan as time moves on.

Dave


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, setting CV8 to a value of 8 is pretty standard for a factory reset. But your system needs to be communicating with the loco for it to happen. Are you able to read any CV values from the loco? I haven't even touched a Digitrax system in about a dozen years, but to the best of my recollection, you have to release and acquire locomotives,, not simply enter the address. Another possibility is that you may have changed the address of the throttle rather than that of the loco. You also quite simply might have a bad decoder. It happens.

You can try e-mailing Digitrax and see what they say. Digitrax manuals are not known for their readability, but if you approach it patiently and research any term or concept that you don't understand, you can get through it.


----------

